# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  tda7294 παραλληλα ( οχι γεφυρα )

## stelios_a

βρηκα καποια σχεδια που το επιτυχανουν αυτο απο οτι λενε , οπως αυτα :




μπορουν πραγματι να δουλεψουν αυτα ετσι ? 

κερδιζουμε ισχυ πραγματικα ?  η ομικοτητα ? μπορουμε να βαλουμε φορτιο στα 4 ohm ?

εχετε οι ποιο εμπειροι καποια γνωμη?

----------


## ninolas

http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-power-7...item1c3acf4b97
είχα δει παλιά αυτό και έλεγε ότι πέφτει στο 0.5 ohm 
λογικά με 2 tda 7294 παράλληλα μπορείς να έχεις 4ohm με κάπου στα 60-70 watt

----------


## stelios_a

κατι ποιο συγκεκριμενο ?

----------

